
To what extent should the CTO be responsible for Uber's engineering culture? - hintymad
https://www.quora.com/To-what-extent-should-the-CTO-at-Uber-Thuan-Pham-be-responsible-for-the-allegedly-toxic-work-environment-at-Uber/answers/37717044?share=1
======
1uio
How can one conclude the culture is toxic? Because a few unconfirmed reports
of unprofessional behavior were blogged about?

